# New Deer & Turkey Club membership available S. Georgia



## bbprld (Apr 23, 2008)

A member had to drop their membership due to an illness in the family. I originally sold all the memberships within 5 days of listing. Beautiful property. 350 acres Thomasville, Ga. 3 miles river frontage for fishing and duck hunting. Loads of big Deer & Turkey. Planted pines with hardwood bottoms along the river frontage. 2 stocked fish ponds. Cabin with power.  Has been QDM for the last 11 years. Turkeys have not been shot for the last 4 years. This property has to be seen to be appreciated. This property can be used for the entire year by the whole family. Serious inquires only. This property has it all. Food plots and stands in place.

PM, email: bbp@ureach.com, or call: 850-443-0482


----------



## nightowl77 (Apr 23, 2008)

how much


----------



## bbprld (Apr 24, 2008)

$2500.00 per membership. Property can be used all year by you and your family plus guest.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 24, 2008)

Why the price change from earlier listing?


----------



## bbprld (Apr 28, 2008)

It was below what it was worth because I was trying to get it leased out quickly. After I had it leased I had people tell me they were paying more for other properties that didn't offer as much as this property.


----------



## bbprld (Apr 29, 2008)

tttt


----------



## bbprld (May 5, 2008)

ttttt


----------



## bbprld (May 15, 2008)

tttt


----------



## bbprld (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bbprld (Jul 2, 2008)

Still have an opening.


----------

